# Spot Removal Sync Problems



## ikenread (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Guys! First post here so don't go too hard on me! I did a quick search for my problem but didn't really land on anything that was really close. Ill try to be as thorough as possible.

So I bought a 6d for basically pennies as the sensor had a few small scratches on it and while I will probably eventually send it in I'm experimenting with trying to have the spot removal tool to do a lot of the heavy lifting in the mean time. My process was to take a photo of a white background, use the spot removal tool to clean up all the spots and then copy and paste the development settings (a secondary question about this below) to the batches of images taken with the camera. I'm using lightroom 5.7.1 and I'm making sure that I only copy and paste to unedited, uncropped, images. My problem is in a batch about 60% work wonderfully as expected and then the other 40% almost all of the small fixes sample from the same, often really ridiculous place. A lot of times this can be two images taken right after one another where the first is just fine and the second is complete bonkers. Ill show what I mean in pictures:

Not the greatest picture, but shows the problem well enough, all the white dots are being sampled from the exact same spot over the radiator buy the guys shoulder. Now I have since just been copying from an image with only the largest scratches removed instead of the great number of small ones and this has improved my odds but I would really like it to be clean as possible. Any suggestions here!











*And second bonus question: I've read somewhere that the reason why spot removal isn't an option in making a preset is solely a UI thing (just not added by a developer or something) and can be in fact added with a script, and I've found some mentions online but all the links are dead, has anyone heard of this, is it possible fixed in 6? I was thinking of upgrading soon.

Thanks so much again!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi ikenread, welcome to the forum!  Sorry for the delay getting to your thread.

That's a lot of spots!  When you're creating the spots, is Lightroom selecting the source itself (just a click) or are you manually selecting a source?


----------



## ikenread (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Victoria! Thanks for the response!

No thats the weirdest thing, when I copy the spot removal settings from my test page to a photo, Lightroom automatically chooses a different source depending on the particular spot but sometimes loses its mind for those small spots and automatically samples from the same source.

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2015)

That is a weird one indeed.  Generally, the auto find should automatically check for a new source on each photo, whereas ones where you've manually selected a source should keep that source.  If you can reproduce it reliably, it would be worth reporting it at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------

